# Where to buy a Roamio



## JeffKusnitz (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a Roamio to replace my TivoHD. Does it make a difference whether I buy it from TiVo directly, or just go to BestBuy to buy it? It looks like they're the same price (BB might be $0.01 less right now). BB offers a 4 year warranty for $99, TiVo offers a 3 year for $39. The biggest advantage of Best Buy that I can see is that I can drive over there and pick it up "today", whereas with TiVo, it will take "3 to 5 days".

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JeffKusnitz said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Roamio to replace my TivoHD. Does it make a difference whether I buy it from TiVo directly, or just go to BestBuy to buy it? It looks like they're the same price (BB might be $0.01 less right now). BB offers a 4 year warranty for $99, TiVo offers a 3 year for $39. The biggest advantage of Best Buy that I can see is that I can drive over there and pick it up "today", whereas with TiVo, it will take "3 to 5 days".
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


If you don't need the unit now than ABT can save you money about $60 + sales tax, read the posting on Roamio deals.


----------



## midlomuncher (Jan 30, 2007)

Go to Best Buy and get a price match of $149.99 Amazon.com price for the TiVo Roamio. Receive the $50 BB gift card for an effective price of $99.99 + tax.

Also, after purchase you can get the SquareTrade 3 year warranty at a good price with a 30% off code and based on the $149.99 purchase price from BB. My SquareTrade warranty came to $12.59 for 3 years of coverage with a 40% off code the emailed to me.

you can get a 3TB drive at Amazon or Newegg for ~ $125

Also, if you want a 4TB drive you can use the Weaknees code CMKIT for $25 off internal/external upgrade kits.


----------



## JeffKusnitz (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks. I was thinking about the Pro or the Plus because of the built in streaming. The price difference is around $200 everywhere I've looked. Given that, the Pro is only $20 more than the Plus at BestBuy when you factor in the cost of the 3TB drive ($130?) and the $50 BestBuy gift card you get after purchase (399+130 vs 599-50, or 529 vs 549), so I guess BestBuy is it. And if they price-match, Amazon has it for $569.53.

Thanks


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

You can get the Plus with a 3TB installed already for $499. I'm considering that one...


----------



## Elgato54 (Sep 21, 2010)

I learned the hard way. Don't EVER buy anything from Best Buy!!

They have quietly changed their return policy to only 14 Days! This is far shorter than 
any retailer I know of. This is less than half of the 30 day money back guarantee offered by Tivo. So if you buy from BB you are just screwed.

Its a long story but BB has the worst customer support and policies I have ever experienced.

Costco here has the Plus for $349 which is also about the best online price I have seen.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Elgato54 said:


> I learned the hard way. Don't EVER buy anything from Best Buy!!
> 
> They have quietly changed their return policy to only 14 Days! This is far shorter than any retailer I know of. This is less than half of the 30 day money back guarantee offered by Tivo. So if you buy from BB you are just screwed.


BB still has 30 day returns if you are an Elite Rewards member. 45 days for the next level up (Elite Plus?). I didn't sign up or anything, and I probably only spend a few hundred bucks a year, but I was sent an Elite Rewards card in the mail without asking. I've never had any trouble with returns or price-matching.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Elgato54 said:


> I learned the hard way. Don't EVER buy anything from Best Buy!!
> 
> They have quietly changed their return policy to only 14 Days! This is far shorter than
> any retailer I know of. This is less than half of the 30 day money back guarantee offered by Tivo. So if you buy from BB you are just screwed.
> ...


Screwed? That's harsh. I've purchased plenty of things from BB without getting "screwed." In fact, just bought a couple Roamio's from BB - that they price-matched with Amazon - and also received a pair of $50 gift cards. I've never been screwed so pleasantly in my life.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

dcpmark said:


> BB still has 30 day returns if you are an Elite Rewards member. 45 days for the next level up (Elite Plus?). I didn't sign up or anything, and I probably only spend a few hundred bucks a year, but I was sent an Elite Rewards card in the mail without asking. I've never had any trouble with returns or price-matching.


sure, but one has to spend 1500$ a year to be elite. That's a pretty sizeable nut just to get 30 day return shipping.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> sure, but one has to spend 1500$ a year to be elite. That's a pretty sizeable nut just to get 30 day return shipping.


That's weird, because I don't spend anywhere close to $1500 a year at BB.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

JeffKusnitz said:


> Thanks. I was thinking about the Pro or the Plus because of the built in streaming. The price difference is around $200 everywhere I've looked. Given that, the Pro is only $20 more than the Plus at BestBuy when you factor in the cost of the 3TB drive ($130?) and the $50 BestBuy gift card you get after purchase (399+130 vs 599-50, or 529 vs 549), so I guess BestBuy is it. And if they price-match, Amazon has it for $569.53.
> 
> Thanks


You can get a Plus from Weaknees with a 3TB drive(same as Pro) the only difference is the nameplate (PRO vs. Plus) for 489.99. free shipping. Code: RPLUS3


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

dcpmark said:


> That's weird, because I don't spend anywhere close to $1500 a year at BB.


yes, it's a 1500$ a calendar year spend..

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/global-...300050007&type=category&id=pcmcat309300050007


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> yes, it's a 1500$ a calendar year spend..
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/global-...300050007&type=category&id=pcmcat309300050007


Yep, my bad. I just checked Quicken, and I spent over $3600 there last year without realizing it. I forgot I bought a new gaming computer back in January to replace my old one from 1998.

Yikes. I think I've got a problem.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

tivoboy said:


> yes, it's a 1500$ a calendar year spend..
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/global-...300050007&type=category&id=pcmcat309300050007


It's not just a calendar year, even though the site may say that. I am an Elite Plus member and it was until Feb 2014. In September I purchased a TV, the Roamio Plus, 2 minis, new iPad and some games. The price of all those items didn't total $3500 but I guess from prior purchases I must have hit that amount because I got an email...and then an elite plus card saying that is my status now until August 2015. Maybe it's not a calendar year but a rolling year.

In any event, now that Amazon charges tax in NJ it is much easier just to go to BB and get the price match, 45 day return policy and not have to worry about shipping things back. Before Amazon charged tax in NJ I almost exclusively purchased from them. Now there's no difference. BB is the way to go for me and 5 minutes from home.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Elgato54 said:


> I learned the hard way. Don't EVER buy anything from Best Buy!!
> 
> They have quietly changed their return policy to only 14 Days! This is far shorter than
> any retailer I know of. This is less than half of the 30 day money back guarantee offered by Tivo. So if you buy from BB you are just screwed.


If you buy it now, the holiday return window is though Jan 15th.


----------

